
Intel works on tiny devices for eco-technology - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/12/06/BU1V14IU5F.DTL
======
ph0rque
Great stuff... hopefully these sensor/wireless/energy-scavenging chips appear
on digi-key soon (and thus, on octopart.com)

